# Vitamins for fish



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

How do you make sure your fish get all the vitamins they need? I have 3 teens that have a crooked spine, and I believe I read that was a vit A deficiency.would like my fish to be healthy.
*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to use this: Aquarium Fish Vitamins & Supplements: Vita-Chem Marine & Freshwater. I can't really say it helped or not.

From there I tried Ken's Fish, fish foods and am now going with this brand: Fish Food | Fish Food and Supplies | Bulk Fish Food | Bulk Fish Food Flake | Bulk Flake Fish Food | Young Again Pet Foods Young again seems to have the best nutrients and the proteins it uses are water based proteins which the fish get naturally and their bodies can assimilate it easier. Some brands use land based proteins, which if I read right, get passed by the fish more rapidly because their digestive systems don't deal with it too well.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning dani...

I get several kinds of flakes, and freeze dried foods and blend them together and feed that to my "Livebearers" daily. I also feed frozen brine shrimp and Tetramin Crisps.

The fish just need a variety and most of the foods sold at the LFS are good quality. You can make your own, but I think the foods currently on the market are fine.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Forgot to mention about green peas. Very good for their digestive system, the nutrients they get from it, prevents fish bladder problems, etc... Not to mention, once you see how they react to it I think you'll get a big kick out of it and will want to do it for them often. I try to do this once a week. A little prep time involved, but not too bad.

I used to feed it only to my livebearers until recently. Was surprised to see how veracious tetras will eat this stuff and really surprised to see an Angel grab some and run also.

Not to say that any of this will prevent what your fish have. Frozen foods will not have much vitamin content, but are heavy in protein. Young again foods also have garlic in all of their food. Known for preventing diseases....and not just by fish owner opinion, but some testing has been done as well. For the cost, content, and quantity you receive it is a bargain to shop for food online.


----------



## stephgrim (Oct 12, 2011)

You really shouldn't need to supplement vitamins if you are using a high quality, properly balanced food. I've had the best results with bulk foods from Premium Fish Food Co. I'm a breeder with lots of big cichlid tanks, so I have to buy in bulk.


----------

